

Business Intelligence Rap Video - robertjmoore
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2009/05/26/business-intelligence-rap-video/
Two startup co-founders (full disclosure: I'm one of them) bust rhymes about why so many startups are doomed.
======
mahmud
It's not a rap video, it's a social critique. Made me sit up and lean forward.

Well done.

~~~
whatusername
yes. that was surprisingly good.

